# need help,,Bear centershot bow



## flatlander (Feb 16, 2003)

Over the years I have come up with a lot of Bow,some I handed down but some I have kept hanging in my shed for years,I have been getting them out and cleaning them up and making them shootable,
one is a target bow,the first Bow I ever saw that had cams not wheels,I have been e-mailing Bear with no returns.

The Bow is a Bear centershot two cam bow,the string size and every thing else has faded out,the string is broke,but I do have the serial#564326,is there any way I can find out the type and string size for this Bow.

I am a Laryngectomyee,can,t talk on the phone or I would call Bear archery for help,

Think you Bob.


----------



## B0hunt3r39 (Mar 13, 2003)

If you can give me some more detailed info about the Bow, possibly the year you think it was built I might be able to tell you the type of bow it is. I'm not a dealer just an individual, I use to keep up with all the bows when they came out, now theres just too many. By centershot, the riser would have to be cutout for this, this particular design wasn't available until the mid to late 80's, Pearson was one of the first if not the first to use this. Their first riser was called an XBC (extra Broadhead clearance) it incorporated a one inch deep cut in the riser to facilitate the broadhead being drawn back one inch further. All the of the center shot bows, especially the early Bear, Jennings models featured a tunnel looking riser for centershot, if it doesn't have this, if the riser is flat it is not centershot. If you can email me a description of the cams, how many there are, the type of cables it has, synthetic or coated steel, whether the string terminates in the cam or if it is hooked to teardrops. Also any identifying markings on the bow. My email address is [email protected], send me an email I will be glad to help, I will even contact Bear/Jennings/Golden Eagle now known as the North American Archery Group for you if that will help let me know. But I would need further information on the bow.


----------

